# BEM



## sprucegum (Jun 19, 2020)

Been eyeing this little red maple for a while. It had damage from a old logging job and was too close to my new shop site. Knocked it down a couple days ago and got it on the mill this morning. Not very big but I should get some nice blanks out of it. The cants range from 2 1/2 to 3 1/4 thich. The BE is pretty heavy in the butt log and is a little sparce in the other 2. I'm not sure if I should process it into blanks now or just seal the ends and process later. Doing it later would give me the option of cutting for a specific project.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice! Could cut a few blanks now and save the rest of the slabs for later. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jun 19, 2020)

Did not know what the bark of Bird's Eye looked like, thanks. I'll have to keep an eye out for it at the log yard. Does it occur in Hard Maples only or can it occur in Soft Maples, too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 19, 2020)

djg said:


> Did not know what the bark of Bird's Eye looked like, thanks. I'll have to keep an eye out for it at the log yard. Does it occur in Hard Maples only or can it occur in Soft Maples, too?



This is what we call soft maple around here. Honestly I did not know that it occurred in red maple (soft maple ) and would not have know this was birds eye if it had not had bark missing where a log had been draged by it. You can bet I will be on the lookout for that scaley bark in the future. Hard maple (rock maple) have much heavier furrowed bark and you really need to chop some off to see the bumps underneath.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 4, 2021)

Also look for those little nasty branches sticking out all over. They are a great indicator even before the bark comes off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

